# Unrefined shea butter on hair?



## TwinkletOes26 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok i have relaxed aa hair...it is relaxed. I t is REALLY dry lol...deep conditoners help on the day that i use them but the next day my hair is as dry as a bone...ive tried elsta mango butter and it helps a little bit...Ive tried olive oil it id awsome but it makes my hair really greasy ew ew ewwww lol. I hear unrefined shea butter is good for your hair. has anyone ever used unrefined shea butter? You dont have to have aa hair to answer this i mean the diff between hair is texture we can all benifit from more moisture lol...anyways anyone? I wanna know b4 i go and buy some.


----------



## katherinelesley (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never used shea butter, but I have used coconut oil. My hair is between normal and coarse so I use it as an overnight treatment and wash out in the morning but I've heard many African American women say that they will just rub a small amount through damp hair and style as usual. One other product I highly recommend is The Body Shop's Brazil Nut hair treatment.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Nooooo!!! Don't use Shea butter in yr hair... I tried it on my locks, and I didn't appreciate the smell - not one bit...

Try a hot oil treatment with coconut oil. If you could, infuse it with lavender and rosemary.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 30, 2008)

The problem with shea butter is you have to melt it first in your hands because of the sandy texture, and the application is a bit trickier because of that, oils are easier, coconut oil does wonders.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Oct 31, 2008)

really?? ...thats strange silverstar i know they use it a LOT in africa so i figured it would be good for the hair lol.....anyways maybe ill just try it on my feet....they sell it on coastal scents and it didnt look grainy but ive never seen unrefined shea butter up close lol...


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Shea butter works better at sealing in moisture than it does at moisturizing. If you use a water based leave-in spray then the shea butter, you should be good to go. Unrefined shea butter is hard, so if you get it add a little oil or aloe vera juice to it and whip it with a mixer to make it creamy.


----------



## GeeCee (Nov 19, 2008)

Try pure shea butter oil if you can find it locally or google and buy some. I've used both (shea butter and the oil) and there's little difference. I put it on my ends at night and wash it out in the morning. Sometimes I'll use a tiny bit on my ends after washing but before blowdrying. The heat from the dryer keeps it from looking greasy but the ends are left nice and smooth.


----------

